# Head Raisers?



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

mess around with clothing hangers. Ive never actualy tried it but thats what I was told.

All is done


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Another idea is to get a few pieces of pvc piping or chicken wire,make a neck extension mold the chiken wire and wrap it with some foam(so as not to tear you real neck and shoulders)and attach it with straps or twine to your real shoulders.

rod spain


----------



## viexdeux j (Sep 26, 2003)

Try wiring something to a hat with a strap (like a bike helmet).

If you need something to fill the mask on top of your head, try a styrofoam wig head (available for about $3 at your local beauty supply place).


----------

